# Aw man there goes the neighborhood



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

HA! Well as many of you know, I have been bank fishing since I joined the site. Got a cool user name and everything. I was recently contacted by the Buffalo Bayou Partnership and asked if I was interested in removing an abandon/sunken canoe from the bayou waters. They showed me some pictures:



















So I said I'd take a look at it. The water was a littler lower when I arrived and I could see the first thwart of the canoe. I had a helper and a come-along. After 4 hours of wenching, fighting 100's of pounds of timber, hand digging 100's of pounds of sand out of the filled canoe and fighting off snakes, she emerged battered and beaten. We loaded it up on my truck and I took it home to see if it could be repaired.










The gunnel was cracked. Both thwarts were broken and every support pipe that survived was bent all out of shape. Her Class III rapid days are long gone but I wanted to give it a 2nd life as a fishing rig. She was pretty rough but no holes so I went to work.

I replaced the thwarts with electrical conduit and built a 3rd seat. I attached the seat to the gunnel to act as additional bracing and added a 3rd thwart to mount outriggers so I could stand up and fish.

I built the outriggers from 1" PVC , 1/2" PVC and hard ABS plastic crab buoys. I used Scotty rod holders on the thwart to hold the outriggers in place and make them moveable.

I bought some stadium seats for back support and was lucky enough to find a Humminbird Fishfinder 140 for 1/2 price from a fellow 2cooler. Fishfinder works GREAT BTW.

I give you Bankin' On It's ticket to ride:


















Sooooo.....like any proud ******* I couldn't WAIT to take it out and see how it would do. We hit Lake Livingston on Saturday and caught 24 WB. My daughter caught her first fish ever (16" WB) and ended up catching the most fish out of everyone. She loved it. Mission accomplished my friends. My wife had a blast too. She was tearing them up as well. Very fun.










So if y'all see me on the Lake give me a shout out! My guess is this rig isn't very common. I've even got my 2cool flag...just need to figure out where to stake it. Heh.

I'll be happy to answer any questions about the build.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I am currently going through a "Bonded Title Review" with TP&WD to get my TX#'s. I have a trolling motor just collecting dust in the garage.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Very nice. Good job giving her one more chance!!! I put a trolling motor on mine and it will scoot.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I put a 5" wheel on the bow so I can just flip it over and walk with it. Tilt left = left, tilt right= right. Works great. It wouldn't do any good in dirt but it was $12 vs. $100 for a canoe cart. 

I put cup holders beside the rod holders. Bimini top next? HA! No. I wouldn't want to get carried away.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Great job Dan! Looking forward to seeing you and your wife out on LL. Let me know if you are going to be out there July 4th weekend. I'm off that Thursday and Friday. I'll bring the ski this time. My itch to get it in the water is strong.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

capfab said:


> Very nice. Good job giving her one more chance!!! I put a trolling motor on mine and it will scoot.


Thanks. Yeah I can tell when I put that motor on I will be in good shape. I just paddle around for now. It doesn't take too much effort even with the outriggers down.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

hopn said:


> Great job Dan! Looking forward to seeing you and your wife out on LL. Let me know if you are going to be out there July 4th weekend. I'm off that Thursday and Friday. I'll bring the ski this time. My itch to get it in the water is strong.


You bet hopn! I'll PM you once I know for sure.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice rebuild, Dan. Can't wait to hear of one of those big stripers, towing you around!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great job on the rebuild BOI!.
I really do morn the loss of a chance to see you rig a fish finder on a stick though.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

tbone2374 said:


> Very nice rebuild, Dan. Can't wait to hear of one of those big stripers, towing you around!


 Thanks! THAT would be FUN!



shadslinger said:


> Great job on the rebuild BOI!.
> I really do morn the loss of a chance to see you rig a fish finder on a stick though.


This one is on a pvc stick. I mount it with a rod holder once I'm in deep enough where it won't drag...stop snickering. Heh.

OH I'm still getting one for the creeks since there's no way this rig would fit. I enjoy fishing the creeks by my house. I just got side tracked with the build (and the creek fishing died down tremendously since the Spring). It's all part of my master plan to own WAY more stuff than I would ever need. muahahahaha.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

*******!!! That thing looks almost brand new! Nice work bud.

I am acutally looking for something very similar to mount a 5hp outboard I have for duck hunting.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> *******!!! That thing looks almost brand new! Nice work bud.
> 
> I am acutally looking for something very similar to mount a 5hp outboard I have for duck hunting.


Thanks! You can't go wrong building the outriggers. I can stand on one side of the canoe and take a...whiz. Very stable and very easy to build. I used stainless screws on everything. No glue on the pvc.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Excellent job! Now ya just need to name her..."Second Chance"


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Pet Spoon said:


> Excellent job! Now ya just need to name her..."Second Chance"


Or WB last chance. :-D


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

...or canu canoe?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Am I missing something ???

I'd luv to see some pix of this fine craft......:camera:


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

ahahaha those are good. It should have a name. Paddle Saddle? 2.0? Bankin' On It (not to sink)? lol


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Tortuga said:


> Am I missing something ???
> 
> I'd luv to see some pix of this fine craft......:camera:


1st post? I can see them on my computer but that doesn't mean much. Heh


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bankin' On It said:


> 1st post? I can see them on my computer but that doesn't mean much. Heh


Well, hell...guess my laptop is sick... text if fine...but nada mas....sad2sm


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

you do have it rigged out. I will look for you next weekend or the 4th of July weekend. I plan on being out there both weekends. It looks good.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Dan,
I can't figure out where the picture of this fine craft may be located.. would sure love to see it.. 
Dan


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I went back to look at it again, and it's gone, but there were pics the first time.
:camera:?


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

i dont see any either.......sounds like a cool build!!!!!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

For a moment there, I thought some of you are drinking that new stuff. Then I went and checked out for myself, sure enough, I'm drinking that new stuff too. Seems like the public image hosting site doesn't like you linking their stuff. But for your viewing pleasure, here is Bankin' On It sweet ride, with narrative from first post:


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Haha thanks hopn. I am on my phone and sure enough I couldn't see them either. I came back in here cause I just discovered my fish finder is a HB535...not the 140. 

Side note: I spent 3 times as much time posting this from my phone thanks to autocorrect. Lol. Man it's a battle of wills!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm still an old fashion desktop guy. Can't go wrong there. lol You are welcome Bankin' On It. Man your rig looks swwweeeettt!!! BTW, I also have a Hobie kayak too, the small sports model. Maybe we can hit some one day kayak style!!!! After I install my transducer.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

hopn said:


> I'm still an old fashion desktop guy. Can't go wrong there. lol You are welcome Bankin' On It. Man your rig looks swwweeeettt!!! BTW, I also have a Hobie kayak too, the small sports model. Maybe we can hit some one day kayak style!!!! After I install my transducer.


That would be great. It's not quick but I can haul the lunch cooler! and the drink cooler and the fish cooler and extra tackle boxes and I could probably bungie strap a small refrigerator on there too somewhere. Ha!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

BOI, I had seen the pics earlier on my phone, and wanted to congratulate you for the project and the fish! Seeing red X's on my desktop made me wonder what the heck until it was explained.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Bankin' On It said:


> That would be great. It's not quick but I can haul the lunch cooler! and the drink cooler and the fish cooler and extra tackle boxes and I could probably bungie strap a small refrigerator on there too somewhere. Ha!


LOL! Just wait till WB run starts again next year. You and I are going to hit them hard! Floating in the middle of the river with a kayak or canoe makes it so much easier to fish WB at LnD.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks WBF. Yeah I thought I had a good host there but I guess not. I will upload them as attachments tomorrow. I'm pretty happy with the turn out. She floats! Although I will admit the first time I took it to the lake after the structure repairs to make sure it floated... I forgot a ballast. Man I was doing a wheelie around 7 coves with the bow about 3 feet out of the water! I paddled around close to the boat ramp. The constable kept loooookin...but I stayed VERY close to shore. Wheelying around. It was so light I could surf the wakes. ha!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

hopn said:


> LOL! Just wait till WB run starts again next year. You and I are going to hit them hard! Floating in the middle of the river with a kayak or canoe makes it so much easier to fish WB at LnD.


Can't wait!


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

that's an awesome looking build


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Nicely done!


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice!

Now ya need either a trolling motor (if you want to go silent and stealthy) or an outboard to go faster.



With a shortened handle and pulley system you could probably get rid of the handle. When you go in shallow water the prop just bounces over stuff instead of hitting.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks y'all! 

Yeah I agree Longshot. I have a trolling motor just waiting in the garage. I'm in the middle of trying to get my TX #'s to make it legal to motorize. It's a bonded title review. I expect it to take all summer since I have to deal directly with Austin. I'm hoping by the fall to be allowed to use the motor if all goes well.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Longshot270 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Now ya need either a trolling motor (if you want to go silent and stealthy) or an outboard to go faster.
> 
> ...


Man I bet that thing CAN GIT!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Bankin' On It said:


> Thanks WBF. Yeah I thought I had a good host there but I guess not. I will upload them as attachments tomorrow. I'm pretty happy with the turn out. She floats! Although I will admit the first time I took it to the lake after the structure repairs to make sure it floated... I forgot a ballast. Man I was doing a wheelie around 7 coves with the bow about 3 feet out of the water! I paddled around close to the boat ramp. The constable kept loooookin...but I stayed VERY close to shore. Wheelying around. It was so light I could surf the wakes. ha!


LOL! Yes, considering my belly, along with the outboard and gas tank, I have a similar problem in a 15' john boat. I have a 45 pound dumbell for ballast if I am alone.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

Great Job--good luck on the title -I have been working on one for a while--


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

nice rig boi!!!!!! and that motor looks like the kill switch needs to be hooked to something human..........


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

WBF......I had same prob......put longer hose on fuel tank and put it in the bow when alone.....about 42# of ballast! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

An ice chest with food, drinks and bait makes a pretty good ballast.



chucktx said:


> nice rig boi!!!!!! and that motor looks like the kill switch needs to be hooked to something human..........


The grounding wire had just gotten broken after getting hooked on a tree limb when I took that picture. It was useless at that time.



Bankin' On It said:


> Man I bet that thing CAN GIT!


Unfortunately not. If I'm by myself with the tiller arm extension, I can cruise 7-9 mph depending on water conditions. Add a second person with gear and it is 6-7 tops. But it makes up for it when I go around rocks and weeds...I can also run it literally all day long WOT on one gallon of gas.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great job on the rebuild, BOI! You'll be able to hit creek backs many of us can't! If you hook a good gar, hang on for your life!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey y'all....guess wut?

BAM!










I just picked up one of these this week! It's a '95 model with 1 owner. There isn't even a tear in the original seats. You could eat off the motor. Really well kept. Needs a wax job. That's it. 25HP merc.

I went from 0 to 2 boats in 2 months. HA! I will be on LL this weekend if the weather is right. I will be calling some of y'all! I'm sooooo stoked! **passes out**


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Careful, you're on a roll! I did that & ended up with 4 :rotfl:
Congratz on another


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks like you should change your name from bankin' on it to boatin' on it! HA!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice rig BOI! It was good to see you out on the water.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

HAHA! Thanks y'all!


----------

